# Ptex repair for sintered or extruded bases?



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

There is no way to repair a sintered base to its original form, all repair methods involve melting ptex into the gouge, which makes that area extruded ptex. You probably won't even be able to tell the difference though on such a small area


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

sweet i was just about to post this same question, thanks for saving me the effort.

I got some nasty as gouges in my revolver I need to ptex. none are too big though


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes I'm in a similar situation as you guys. Not huge gouges or core shots, just big enough to slow me down a bit though. Sintered base Ride DH2. Are there any ptex application guides on here? Searched but could not find anything except for posts similar to this one.

edit: also where can I buy ptex and what other equipment do I need to apply it? Is this stuff pretty toxic?


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

if you search youtube you can find lots of videos on how to ptex a board.
Basically all you do is clean the base, let it dry, then light the ptex candle and let it drip into the gouge, let it dry for a while, then come back and scrape off the excess with a metal scraper. 

As for where to buy it, try asking about it at your local shops.


----------

